# Group hug



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love this forum, but there are many times when it makes me cry for someones loss or fear, times when it reminds me of my loss, times when it makes me fear that I could loose the love of my life as has happened to others. Other times, I learn, I laugh, I enjoy.

So how about it guys...I say it is time for a great big enormous GROUP HUG....:grouphug: Across the country from California to New York. Across the oceans to Ireland, England and Greece. Further east to Dubai. To Malaysia to Australia...around the world. One big group hug from all of us who are united in our love of Maltese, of dogs, of animals, of earth, of life...of creation.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: Here's from Naddie, Quincy and Meeeee!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll get in on that action! :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: 

I'll also add a cheers,:drinkup:

and a heartfelt :ThankYou:to all of you for helping me be a better first time dog mommy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:And Canada...I neglected to mention our cousins to the north of us...Canadians please join in...:grouphug:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sylvia, I feel the same way!!!!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

::sLo_grouphug3:

Mummmmmwhaaaa... Love you guys!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:hugging::hugging::hugging: :hugging::hugging::hugging: :hugging::hugging::hugging: To sharing so many things here on SM...good, bad, happy, sad, funny, scary, depressing, uplifting, silly, serious, congratulatory, memorializing, doggie talk, girl talk...there's always someone to share the moment or the feeling with at all times of day and night across the globe.:grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Across the globe...wherever you are...across the globe, please join in...oh we need to wait for our friends who are asleep. Good night. Good morning.:grouphug: It is still pretty early here in California, but I am so tired. I wish you all very sweet dreams. Good night dear friends.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hugs from Ohio Deborah and Laurel, Violet and Hardy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I love this forum, but there are many times when it makes me cry for someones loss or fear, times when it reminds me of my loss, times when it makes me fear that I could loose the love of my life as has happened to others. Other times, I learn, I laugh, I enjoy.
> 
> So how about it guys...I say it is time for a great big enormous GROUP HUG....:grouphug: Across the country from California to New York. Across the oceans to Ireland, England and Greece. Further east to Dubai. To Malaysia to Australia...around the world. One big group hug from all of us who are united in our love of Maltese, of dogs, of animals, of earth, of life...of creation.:grouphug:


I feel the same way, Sylvia. :tender: 

Especially in the past few months, I have been in tears many times ... for our SM family members who have lost their beloved fluff babies. I also continue to pray for all the fluff babies, and their mommies and daddies, who are experiencing worrying and stressful health issues. And, often I feel helpless and sad that I can't foster ... when I see the sad eyes of a fluff baby behind bars in a hellish shelter.

In addition ... lately I, too, fear the loss of the loves of my life. I am always hugging Snowball so close. I swear he knows ... that I worry, the worst, when he is not feeling up to par ... even though I try not to show or act it. 

I continue to learn so much here. There is nothing like learning, first hand, from the experiences of other SM family members. There are several people in my life outside of SM who understand my love for Snowball. But, then there are others who would never understand how Felix and I ... or, anyone else on SM ... can feel so much love and devotion toward our fluff babies.

It never ceases to amaze me how the majority of SM family members come together to offer prayers and support for SM members, their family members, and friends, who are enduring serious illnesses or other stressful situations. 

I love the support we share ... with raffles, and contributions to help fluff babies less fortunate than our precious angels. 

And, there are the fun times on SM ... the pictures, jokes, and funny stories. 

I have never met so many wonderful, generous, and kind hearts on a forum. I truly believe it has a lot to do with the connection we all have with the angelic souls and spirits of our beloved Maltese. 

So yes ... 

:grouphug::sLo_grouphug3::grouphug:
Here are hugs for our Spoiled Maltese family ... that is with us in spirit, and in our hearts, all over the world! Feel the love and the hugs!:grouphug::sLo_grouphug3::grouphug:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

:sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:from bentley and me.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

:grouphug: It's a really great place here! I join in on this around the world group hug!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending this from the Chicago suburbs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:wub::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got back into town---just in time to receive the big group hug and pass it on around the globe!!!!!!! :grouphug::grouphug:
So far apart & still so close together---amazing how maltese can unite the world!:smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t::blush: Oh, we're not gettin' all mushy now, are we???


.....ok......:tender::sLo_grouphug3:.....just one though.....:blush:


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:grouphug::grouphug: Count us in too! :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs from Lake worth florida :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww, we love this forum!:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug::sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:

Hugs to all from me, Lacie, Tilly and Secret.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Love you all.
xoxoxoxoox

Here's a classic Lou Reed song with some of my favorite boys:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's one from Rocky and me!:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:grouphug::grouphug::sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3::Sunny Smile:
:wub: Maisie and Michelle


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Waiting to hear from our friends in Germany...we didn't forget you.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The girls and I send hugs from Ohio!

:grouphug::heart::smootch::tender::grouphug:


----------



## WinstonsMom (Oct 27, 2011)

Hugs from me and Winston!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

a big hug from me, :grouphug:

and a little huggie from Pearlan! :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh :wub: 

:sLo_grouphug3: here is a HUGE hug from Snowy, Crystal and Kat in SunnyLand :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Waiting to hear from our friends in Germany...we didn't forget you.:sLo_grouphug3:


I feel the same like you, Sylvia and I always love to come to the forum!

Hugs from us far far away...!

:grouphug::hugging::grouphug::hugging::grouphug::hugging::grouphug::hugging::grouphug::hugging::grouphug:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I could not help it but also share a photo of a couple malts while singging their ♫ SM fluffs, mommies and daddies rock ♪ we love them and wish to travel the world to visit each of them.....♫ song.









Thank you, SM, for everything. 

We have a special spot in our :heart: for many dear people we came to know here. Sure love u SM.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: 

From JoJo Alfie and Me. 

So glad to know its not just me who :smcry: over the threads and posts I've read on here. x x


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> I could not help it but also share a photo of a couple malts while singging their ♫ SM fluffs, mommies and daddies rock ♪ we love them and wish to travel the world to visit each of them.....♫ song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Kat, what a fabulous picture. The fluffs are so cute, and I love the way you got the hotel in the background. I say we hold a puppy party at the oasis...and we all stay in that hotel.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What a wonderful post! 
Hugs to everyone from Milo and I :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I say we hold a puppy party at the oasis...and we all stay in that hotel.


I love this wonderful idea .... If only it can turn into reality, I will be doing the chili dance :chili: 

ETA - That said, monkey Snowy is planning to visit Germany's princess soon :tender:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

((((((((((Big Hugs)))))))))))))))) from Haley and I:wub:


----------

